# Windows 8 Reboots Randomly



## acemecca (Apr 29, 2005)

Greetings:

I have Win8 machine that restarts (reboots every 3-4 hours) while unattended. I have researched and checked the settings in the power options, but not success. Any one else having this issue? What information do you need from me to proceed?

Thanks!

-Mecca


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Is it going to standby or hibernate after a few hours? Check your power settings in control panel.


----------



## acemecca (Apr 29, 2005)

my settings are set to 'never' and it stills resets...the desktop restarts on its own, and my laptop goes into sleep mode...confused as to why this is happening...


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

1) From the Windows 8 *Start* screen, start typing Event, and select the *Event Viewer* icon that appears. Check through the logs to see if any *Critical Errors* have been causing your computer to restart. If you see Critical errors, copy them down & let us know which sort they are.
_______________

2) From the Windows 8 *Start* screen, start typing *Advanced*, then in the Charms bar select *Settings*, and then select *View Advanced System Settings*. From the *Startup & Recovery* area, select *Settings*. From the resulting screen remove the checkmark (if any is present) from the option box *Automatically Restart*, and then select *OK*.
_______________

3) Some major-brand PCs come with a specialized program to handle power settings. You can look in the user guide for your system to see if your model has such a feature. If so, it could be that it's "eco mode", or "power saver mode" is over-riding the default Windows 8 power settings.

Let us know how things turn out, especially if there are critical errors in the Event logs.
. . . Gary


----------



## acemecca (Apr 29, 2005)

thanks! the event viewer showed 17 instances with the following info:

The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Source Kernel-Power, Event ID 41, task category 63...I also unchecked the selection for automatic restart, so let's see what happens...

Please advise...

+ System 

- Provider 

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power 
[ Guid] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4} 

EventID 41 

Version 3 

Level 1 

Task 63 

Opcode 0 

Keywords 0x8000000000000002 

- TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime] 2013-01-31T22:11:13.041999900Z 

EventRecordID 23049 

Correlation 

- Execution 

[ ProcessID] 4 
[ ThreadID] 8 

Channel System 

Computer Mecca-PC 

- Security 

[ UserID] S-1-5-18 


- EventData 

BugcheckCode 10 
BugcheckParameter1 0x79df91c 
BugcheckParameter2 0x1f 
BugcheckParameter3 0x0 
BugcheckParameter4 0x81e45c71 
SleepInProgress 0 
PowerButtonTimestamp 0 
BootAppStatus 0


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

See if you can get through the second step above, and disable the advanced system setting to "automatically restart" after a system failure. This should cause the computer to show a Blue Screen, with information in the form of error codes, and "memory dumps".

Next time you see a blue screen error appear, try to copy the information down and post it here. 
_______________

Did your computer come with Windows 8 already installed, or did you upgrade to Windows 8? Which make/model is it?

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------



## acemecca (Apr 29, 2005)

I upgraded to the Win8Pro from my Win7Ultimate and I made that selection, so let's see if the BSOD pops up....any advice on how to stop the system from sleeping? I have a laptop with this issue...


----------



## acemecca (Apr 29, 2005)

I have the "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" error....


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

As far as the laptop sleeping:

You can always try returning to Power Options, but go to advanced settings ("change advanced power settings"), and select "Change settings that are currently unavailable"), and then move through the settings in greater detail you go down the list of options for each device. Don't worry, if things go nuts, you can always reset to defaults.

The laptop's ability to sleep - or not - might not have much to do with the Critical Errors. There are several possibilities.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Just saw your post about the IRQ error.

If this error only recently started to occur, you could hope for a quick fix by trying a System Restore, using a restore point from before the errors started (the restore points will all have dates associated with them).

If the errors have occurred regularly since Windows 8 Pro was installed, I would expect they are due to a bad driver. You can check on the support website for your PC, and see if Windows 8 compatible drivers are available. You can try downloading & installing those that are available. 

When the Upgrade Advisor ran (for Windows 8) it should have provided you with a list of incompatible devices or programs. If your PC has a power-saving applet from the manufacturer, see if it has an updated version for Windows 8. It might be a likely suspect.

I'll check back again in the morning,
. . . Gary


----------



## acemecca (Apr 29, 2005)

the only issue I can see is that my PC does not support a secure boot. I am doing a belarc profile to see what firmware I have and update for Win8, but everything looks standard....very confusing.....same with the laptop and the sleep issue...i will offer screenshots today....


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Good morning


If your computer is a year or two old, and you upgraded to Windows 8 from Windows 7 (or Vista), it's also possible that a Bios update is available for your system that will help it be more compatible with Windows 8. What make/model is your PC? 

The UEFI/Bios Interface is fairly new, and though it has some nice security and performance advances, a two to three year old middle-to-high-end PC can still run Windows 8 well (the biggest notable feature that won't work is the Secure Boot, as you noticed).

If you continue to get Blue Screen errors that we can't successfully resolve with educated guesses (Sherlock would call them deductions), we can then let the blue-screen experts in the BSOD forum here at TSF have a detailed look at the "memory dumps". They are pretty good at analyzing the maze of information with their specialized tools, and can often puzzle out a workable repair.

Hang in there,
. . . Gary


----------

